# Friday Oh Lordy!



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This right now:










...it's one of Mach's favourites but he's been repressing the though


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

*Omega* blah *Seamaster* blah *300* blah. :wink2:










Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just short of four hours of the shift to go then a Smirnoff Breakfast 

LV tonight.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

So, (done intentionally for the grammar police) the kids are on Spring Break this week and we decided to book a few days on the beach. :yes:

Bad timing. Worst storm in ages. Google "storm tampa" and you'll see what I mean. :disgust:

A couple pics from last night below. This region is the "lightning capital of the world", but still...it was beyond anything I've ever seen. 

The storm rolling in...










Got lucky and caught a lightning strike...










Anyway, the forecast for the next couple days is sunny and in the 80s. So, (hee hee) it's time to chill. :beach:

Oh, and I brought these two to wear while we're here...

*Omega Seamaster GMT & Seamaster Professional *










:drinks:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Friday it is! A basic Speedy. Grabbed two of these before the 16% price jump March 1. Gave one to my spanish luv, whom I tend to flood you guys with daily images of, she has never owned anything really, its actually the most expensive thing she owns, cherishes it so much wears it rarely. Makes me happy to see someone appreciate something we take for granted, ownership of anything.....excess and greed.

But this one is mine..........back on my wrist after a quick loan out to a friend I had not seen for a while










..........


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

My latest arrival, a 1971 6139 pogue


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Have a great weekend people!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thought I would blow the cobwebs off of this:

Found this old Seiko in a garage sale some time ago (I think that's what you guys call a boot sale?)... any info?










Seems to run good. I figured..., it's solid 18K so, it wasn't cheap, about the scrap value - so I figured... how could I go wrong?


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

PRS-3 for me:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This today........










HAGWE


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

PAM 00111


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko kinetic for me today - have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

lewjamben said:


> Have a great weekend people!


I like that vey much.What is it?

This for mt this morning...


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

What else would you wear today.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Some great pics today. James' aside Mr Bond's is a great snap. Work area pic?

Just the work watch for me. 1st day so wanted to make a good impression (also needed something that could take a beating)










Having a couple of drinks later so was gonna throw this on










HAGWE


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Off to town for the W/E so wearing this incase I forget what day/month/date it is.










Might well be going down the Fulham Road to pick up some bits for the 3536


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice working lunch today :hypocrite:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This today.


----------



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

My Azimuth Mecha-1 BMF:










S


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Seawolf



CGS


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

This today - got an assessment and this seems to be lucky :to_become_senile:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Out for a ride later with my new to me bike. Aluminium frame hardtail for Â£30. Gotta love a car boot sale!










Wearing and old friend


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This for me today 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting off with this...

*RLT-11, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> This right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I will say is that there are a few uglier watches out there :tease:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one again today, I don't think I have changed watches in about 3 weeks! I am cured, maybe 

Beuchat Abyss 1000M










Thanks

Mark


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

SaT said:


> My Azimuth Mecha-1 BMF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errr...

Unique...

Strangely enough somehow I like it...

I must get help...


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Probably one of these.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this today .


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Avion Pilot 2824-2


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

This one for me chaps, HAGWE all

Dave


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Happy damn Friday.


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

Today my Precista 17C


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Just about to do battle at the supermarket so its got to be this for now


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Being a good Citizen today and donning my Cosmotron 










have a good friday chaps !


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This today


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Seiko 5 Sports. I haven't worn this all year. :shocking: Orange isn't the colour for winter.










These chunky rubber straps are really comfortable.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Oris Divers Date* for me today


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Still playing at Commandos, Royal Navy G10 in the sock drawer.

That Azimuth is an interesting piece. Not sure posting a stock image on the Friday thread is really entering into the spirit of the thing though.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Thought I would blow the cobwebs off of this:
> 
> Found this old Seiko in a garage sale some time ago (I think that's what you guys call a boot sale?)... any info?
> 
> ...


a bit of info here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astron_%28wristwatch%29

i stand to be corrected but aren't these quite rare?

hth


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

OOH, there are some nice watches coming out today!

Not working today so this for me:-










Probably change later on, just because I can!

ATB.

Defender :astro:.


----------



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

The Canon Man said:


> Still playing at Commandos, Royal Navy G10 in the sock drawer.
> 
> That Azimuth is an interesting piece. Not sure posting a stock image on the Friday thread is really entering into the spirit of the thing though.


Apologies for the stock photo it was the only one I had at the time (at work) - here's a wristr shot from my freshly charged mobile:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

One of these lovelies before they go as they're up for trade.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

*Black Panther* today


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

A sunny watch for a sunny day...


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Switched to the steelfish after it arrived by royal mail from a refurb.



HAGWEA

CGS


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Glycine Combat Sub today


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Starting off with this...
> 
> *RLT-11, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*


Haven't seen one of these on show for a while

RLT11 those were the days


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

JoT said:


> Glycine Combat Sub today


Bang for buck these look like great watches


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm wearing this Sekonda de-luxe Automatic 29J at the moment.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

JoT said:


> Glycine Combat Sub today


I really like these JoT, this is my earlier version.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

New to me homage, . I have to wonder who in the echelons of Rotary says lets copy the Breitling navitimer design.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

sangman2000 said:


> New to me homage, . I have to wonder who in the echelons of Rotary says lets copy the Breitling navitimer design.


Changed to this so I can play. Not quite as blatant, but I wonder where GUL got the ""inspiration"" for this bezel from??


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Apologies for the stock photo it was the only one I had at the time (at work) - here's a wrist shot from my freshly charged mobile:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Oooop's double post.

Sorry.


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

This one today before it goes off to the bay.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

New arrival now of a Hamilton Khaki King Auto. Beautiful watch, ugly phone photo.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Phillionaire said:


> Some great pics today. James' aside Mr Bond's is a great snap. Work area pic?


Thanks, yes it was taken at work. I don't have one of those in my spare room :lol: :lol:

Almost time to go for the "Friday Teatime Session" so a change to the Big One, gives the guys in my local something to have a laugh at


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

Been wearing this one all week - courtesey of Kevin (AbingtonLad) and his adventures in watchland


















:thumbup:

HAGW!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Wearing today.....


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

This one today.


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice, not heard/seen one of them before?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Super Ocean today


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Switched from something that you definitely know you have on your wrist (Speedmaster 125) to this.










I like extremes 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

tgif, +2 OT's made this a long 8 day week, ready for 2 offski in a row. q&d 'cos pooped.










back to the spork from the oris reg at some point during the week. as usual the mondaine for most of the work daytime wear again.

also some (but not much) running in the timex fugly.

this and the rlt 30 mod for the weekend me thinks.

ok its wine o'clock ...:wine:

hagwe


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

5600C from 1988.










...which just happens to be made the same year that my girlfriend was born. 

Today she's wearing my GW-9010MB MUDMAN (Man In Matte Black Edition)










...oh yes, and a black Hello Kitty T-shirt. :tongue_ss:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

James said:


>


Ooof! Nice, erm... watch :drool:



KrispyDK said:


>


That's great. Love it.

I've got my Mark II Speedmaster on for the start of the holiday. 2 Weeks off for me. Woooooo! :clap:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

chris l said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > Have a great weekend people!
> ...


Of all my watches, this gets by far the most comments! It's actually a Lidl automatic cheapie on a Toshi!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this great lump now...

*Tag Heuer Super Professional 1000M Model 840.006-2. ETA 2892 A2 25 Jewels, circa early 1990s.*


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > lewjamben said:
> ...


You do get a lot of good comments about that one,i think i may have asked you about it once to,i certainly remember being surprised when you said where you got it,and how much you paid!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Candino Euromatic for me










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Late to the party.

Enjoyed a frankly lazy day wearing this (70s Yema, with a 7750).










HAGWE


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Wearing this vintage rotary today as it was my late uncle's and it would've been his birthday today; (on the right)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:beach:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> So, (done intentionally for the grammar police) the kids are on Spring Break this week and we decided to book a few days on the beach. :yes:
> 
> Bad timing. Worst storm in ages. Google "storm tampa" and you'll see what I mean. :disgust:
> 
> ...


All better now...










:drinks:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Ah, the joys of working from home 

Having started the day with the PRS-3, I switched to this after lunch:










Now I've changed again for the evening to this:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> All better now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not jealous at all, not even a little bit...

...I just wore the wrong t-shirt today that's all :taz:










Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Enjoy it mate :drinks:


----------



## EdR (Feb 19, 2011)

Just put it on this strap today, Love it.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Some lovely watches on show today!

I especially like this one:



Kutusov said:


>


@Kutusov: it's gorgeous! what is it?

I especially also like this one:



Markybirch said:


>


@Markybirch: how old is it?

...and especially this one also:



Agent orange said:


>


@Agent orange: what's the diameter of that one?

Plenty of other droolers too.

Me, I had this one on all day:



Poljot-Zivil-01small by wotsch, on Flickr

must get a new glass put in, those two scratches are really irritating me.

Enjoy the weekend!

-wotsch


----------



## a-new-hope (Aug 17, 2010)

refreshing pepsi today


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Today has been a Seiko Chronograph day.










Have a good weekend.

steve


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

jaslfc5 said:


> this today .


That is fantastic what model is it i've never seen one like this before?


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Some real beauts on show today. and not just watches :shocking:  :blush2:

That's a lovely Gen2 right there. :man_in_love:

I'd very much like to get to know of one of these better.



stevieb said:


> Today has been a Seiko Chronograph day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent most of the day with this little beater....

Tissot PR100 ETA 2836-2










Then brightened up a little with the Bumblebee

Seiko SKXA35 7s26










Sooooo glad it's weekend.

Hope y'all have a good one

Nick


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Slava with a *2428 21 jewel twin mainspring* movement










Kev


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

lewjamben said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > lewjamben said:
> ...


Nice one; I love my cheapies... It is very nice indeed, not least, I feel, because of it's anonymous; makes you look at it differently not knowing who made it...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

wotsch said:


> ...and especially this one also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 34mm excluding crown but incredibly legible as it's practically all dial. A few more pics.










On my 7" wrist.










Not entirely sure when it dates from but I'd guess the late 60's.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I bought this in November and haven't really taken it off since! :shocking:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> All I will say is that there are a few uglier watches out there :tease:


  



wotsch said:


> Some lovely watches on show today!
> 
> I especially like this one:
> 
> ...


Cheers, thanks! It's a Moscow Classic Vodolaz with a Molnija 3602 wind up movement. No matter what Mach might think about it :tongue2: I like it so much that I also bought this one (same thing, different dial):


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this earlier...

*RLT17, Unitas cal.6498 17 jewels*










wearing this now...

*Buran, Poljot cal.3105 (modified 3133), 17 Jewels.*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this today...although not bonding with it...so it might be going soon


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

1475lee said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > this today .
> ...


thanks, model mumber same as the black one.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

On with this now.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

had this on all day


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Last change of the day for me. Haven't worn this for yonks so it's high time it got a bit of wrist action (that sounds so wrong  )










Cheers,

Gary


----------

